# Not getting paid for cancellations this week?



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I have had to cancel three requests this week. I had waited over five minutes at each one, I should be getting paid for them. They aren't even showing up in my trip history.

Requests that are cancelled by the rider are showing up and I'm getting paid for them, but not the ones I cancelled. My cancellation rate on the ratings screen is still taking a hit each time though.

What should I do? Since they're not even showing up in my history there isn't a place for me to ask for help on the app. Is this happening to anyone else?

"A technology company."


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeap I have had it with there ****** support! They are absolutely horrible. They are the future of support . "Robotic Idiotic Human Answering Machines" Trust me I'm Going to make The News One Day Real Soon! They are manipulating everything.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Good luck. The CSR mutants don't read English very well. It took me 16 emails to get paid for a no-show cancellation last week.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been in touch with Uber about this. Apparently they know about it and called it a "global outage."

I did get paid for the first one by a CSR. Hopefully the rest of the trips will show up in my history and I will get paid for them.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Yup, same here as well. I had to cancel 3 trips after waiting more than 5 minutes and I haven't gotten paid for them. I started taking screen shots of the way bill at the bottom of the cancellations screen.

It has the pickup location and rider info on it. Then I just go to the "help" section and select the "I got a regulatory ticket" option, upload the screenshots and write a little message. I haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thieves they are charging pax and pocketing it. it's happened several times this week and every time I have to fight for it


----------



## swoliver85 (Mar 20, 2016)

i have also had 3 rider now shows in the last few days where i waited over 5 minutes. no pay. no evidence of these canceled trips anywhere to be found on trip history or dashboard. very frusterating. i will start beginning the trip after 5 minutes and end the trip down the steeet to get my cancellation fees if i have to. thats $11.25 ive been robbed of so far thanks to this"global outage". i'd imagine this would be fixed promptly if its truly global. goin on about 48 hours so far.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yup, same here as well. I had to cancel 3 trips after waiting more than 5 minutes and I haven't gotten paid for them. I started taking screen shots of the way bill at the bottom of the cancellations screen.
> 
> It has the pickup location and rider info on it. Then I just go to the "help" section and select the "I got a regulatory ticket" option, upload the screenshots and write a little message. I haven't gotten a response yet.


It's great and all that we can write in but we spend way to much time waiting for a request, driving to the rider , waiting for the rider, sitting in traffic at super low per minute price, to also have to be worried about if we are getting paid correctly and have to write In to them over and over.


----------



## 781623 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hogg said:


> I have had to cancel three requests this week. I had waited over five minutes at each one, I should be getting paid for them. They aren't even showing up in my trip history.


The same here. Will contact Uber on Monday. I have a habit of taking multiple screen shots of 99% of my trips as backup in the event of money issues.


----------



## Themothership777 (Jan 22, 2017)

Update: They adjusted my fair to $3.75 cause it was mistimed start to finish? I'm new to Uber. 

I had a customer this week request me at 2:01 AM and I have a phone conversation at 2:10 AM with him requesting I pick someone else up on the way which I stated no I'm enroute to ur location followed by 1 min later a cancellation on his end around 2:13 am shouldn't I have got paid a cancel fee since It was way past his 5 min mark? I sent a request to Uber CS.


----------



## swoliver85 (Mar 20, 2016)

i just got a cancellation fee monday around 4am. after 3 separate occasions over the weekend where no evidence of these accepted rides were showing on trip history at all. and i wasnt being paid like usual for the rider no shows.

hopefully that weekend nightmare is over and its back to normal! i still want my $11.25, Uber!!! lol


----------



## CO_Cowboy (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's my two cents worth...

I'm making it a personal policy to take a screenshot of any waybill before I cancel it. So when they ask me about it I can tell them.

Also, it is my understanding that you don't want to be driving around looking for them. Stay parked in one spot for the five minutes, or more.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm getting cancellation fees again but they still owe me $12.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

This is not some evil plot. They did an update to the driver app -- and as usual when you change one thing, you mess up something else.

You will have to message support and do a series of follow-up emails. They will ask for the trip ID, which of course you will not have if the trip doesn't show on your earnings statement.

Here's how I handled that: I told them the date and approximate time, told them I received the request *on the Uber app*, arrived* on the Uber app*, the pax was notified *by the Uber app*, called the pax *on the Uber app*, and canceled no-show *on the Uber app*. They have a record of all of that.

My approach is to keep it professional and realize they just had an awshit...but don't take no for an answer. It's only a couple of bucks, but when they have screwups like this, they need to pay for them. Eventually someone in San Francisco will realize they're messed up.

I also used the "How's it going" smiley face nonsense to remind them of the mess, because that goes to different people than the support messages.


----------

